# Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???



## pohlk (17. April 2007)

Ich habe da Glück gehabt, innerhalb eines Jahres 3 undichte Neoprenwathosen mein eigen nennen zu dürfen.

Auf gut deutsch: Ich habe die Sch.... voll. :r 

Ich wollte jetzt ganz gerne mal wissen, welche Watbüx ihr habt und ob diese dann auch was taugt? 

Meine vorherigen Modelle waren 2x Ron Thompson und 1x DAM.
Alle mit Filzsohle und 5mm Neopren.


----------



## angler0507 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Ich habe eine günstige von Behr. Ebenfalls 5 mm. Ist seit drei Jahren im Einsatz und immer noch dicht. Vor den atmungsaktiven Wathosen von Behr kann ich dagegen nur warnen: Die sind Schrott!


----------



## HOX (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

SPRO, bisher alles super!


----------



## pohlk (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Wäre toll, wenn Ihr auch noch den Preis sagen würdet, was Ihr für die Teile hingelegt habt.

Danke


----------



## Bubu63 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hab auch `ne Neopren von Behr, auch so ca. 3-4 Jahre alt.
Macht keine Probleme, ist dicht !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Pikepauly (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Scierra Tundra ist top. Nutze ich schon 3 Jahre recht häufig. Keine Probleme!! Preis ca. 180 Euro.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## deger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hab auch eine von Behr seit ca. 2 Jahren, keinerlei Probleme!


----------



## pohlk (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Habe gerade meine RT wieder zum Händler gebracht.

Und er hat mir zum ende der Woche eine "Scierra"??? oder eine Behr angeboten.
Werde mal schauen ob die anders/besser sind.

Weitere Meinungen und Kommentare interessieren mich aber trotzdem, also rein damit.


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Moin Moin ,
hab ne RT in schwarz , normale Sohle und hat um die 130 € gekostet vor 3 Jahren . Bin mit der mega zufrieden und hab damit auch 0 Probleme . Bin oft vom Strand aus unterwegs aber auch viel mit dem Belly Boot , so im Schnitt 100+ x im Jahr  . Muß dazu sagen , das ich die Hose jedesmal mit Süßwasser abspühle und mit den Füssen oben zum trocknen aufhänge um die Nähte zu schonen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## BB-cruiser (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

und wie teuer war der Änderungsschneider ?:vik:


----------



## fimo (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

... Moin Moin,
die Aussagen von hornhechteutin über die schwarze RT (und das mit dem Süßwasser sowie der gepflegten Aufbewahrung) kann ich nur bestätigen. Meine Watbüx davor, DAM in grün, ist an einem Tag an beiden Stiefeln kaputt gegangen und wurde mir durch den Händler in bare Münze wieder getauscht. Bei der RT sieht das so aus: Loch im ersten Jahr -> nagelneues Modell. Loch im zweiten Jahr -> Einschicken, entweder repariert oder nagelneu zurück. Loch im dritten Jahr -> dumm gelaufen...
Ahoi fimo


----------



## sundeule (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Habe immer noch die Snowbee Prestige(seit 1997 dicht), die leider nirgendwo mehr zu sehen ist oder kennt noch jemand eine Bezugsquelle?


----------



## donlotis (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Ich fische seit drei Jahren mit großer Zufriedenheit eine Cormoran. Die war mit 64 Euronen recht günstig. Jetzt zu Ostern trat das erste Loch auf. Es ist (noch) winzig klein, so dass nur ein faustgroßer Fleck auf der Unterwäsche entsteht (am Knie, ihr Deppen! #d). Solange es so bleibt, kann man mit ihr noch weiterfischen... Die richtig guten Wathosen (Simms etc.) sind mir persönlich zu teuer.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Chrizzi (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hab seit Februar/März diesen Jahres ne Simms Neoprenhose mit Scierra Watschuhen.
Hat zwar etwas gekostet (205€), aber ist schon etwas feines, wenn man kein Wasser aus den linken Stiefen *schütten* muss. Bisher kann ich mich nicht beschweren, außer an kalte Zehen/Füße nach 4-6 Std (ohne Pause) in der Ostsee stehen, das dürfte aber normal sein. Wenn man mal eine Pause zwischendurch macht, geht das auch ganz gut für lange Zeit.
Es gibt diese Hose aber auch mit angebrachten Stiefeln (~320€), falls du sowas suchst.


----------



## MichaelB (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Moin,

seit 2003 eine "Capture" von Moritz, damals 60€ "teuer", mit integriertem Watgürtel und angeschweißten Stiefeln ohne Filzsohle.

Leider habe ich sie letztens selber kaputt gemacht, konnte das Leck im Stiefel aber flicken, und würde sie mir zum BB-Angeln sofort wieder kaufen #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschking (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Also ich habe die Wathose von Balzer seit über einem Jahr und noch keine Probleme damit Preis lag bei 120€, ist aber nicht die Standardhose die Balzer auf seine HP abbildet sondern ein anderes Modell. mfG Dorschking


----------



## SundRäuber (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Behr....5mm mit Filzsohle....  1 Jahr  alt...  Nähte  erst  leichter  Wassereinbruch ..dann  Ruckzuck  klitschnass....  in Kaltenkirchen in Angebot  für 59,99 gekauft...  meine bessere  Hälfte  los  geschickt  zur  Reklamation...wurde  dann abgewiesen mit  dem Hinweis .-.das  bei  Sazwassernutzung die Hose regelmäßig  imprägniert werden müsse.......  dazu sag  ich dann mal  " Recht herzlichen Dank" .....übrigens..der extrem Wassereinbruch  ...Ostersamstg auf  Rügen.....  kurzfristig  in Altenkirchen(Rügen) ne  DAM-Hose  gekauft für  69,--   am Wasser angekommen ...  nasser  rechter Fuss....  Anruf  im  Laden... reklamiert via Telefon mit  Hinweis auf  Heimatstandort HH....  kein Problem..sagt die freundliche  Frau  am Telefon...   einfach  einpacken...zuschicken...  und  Ersatz Tauschmodell wird  dann zurückgesendet...  das  nenn ich doch mal S E R V I C E !!!!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

ich habe seit 2 jahren eine von cormoran, sie war seeeehr viel in benutzung, im salzwasser als auch in süßwasser. habe nichts zu bemängeln, bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## detlefb (17. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



> ....
> 
> seit 2003 eine "Capture" von Moritz, damals 60€ "teuer", mit integriertem Watgürtel und angeschweißten Stiefeln ohne Filzsohle.




Jepp,  meine lebt auch noch #6  und würde sie mir wieder kaufen.


----------



## sunny (18. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Ich trage seit 5-6 Jahren ne 5mm Neopren von Behr mit ner Filzsohle (nur Salzwasser). Bisher null Probleme, Pflege gar keine. Nach dem Gebrauch wird sie einfach aufgehängt und gut ist. 

Wenn die Hose mal den Geist aufgibt, weiß ich auch noch nicht, was ich mir dann zulege. Tendiere aber zur Kinetic Svalbard. Hab bisher nur gutes darüber gelesen.


----------



## maesox (18. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Tach,

Hatte vier Jahre lang eine 6mm "Strampelhose" von Behr.Irgendwann bin ich dann abgesoffen und die Filzsohle löste sich.Alles in Allem war ich recht zufrieden mit dem Teil.

Jetzt habe ich eine von D.A.M...mal schauen was die "taucht" 



TL maesox


----------



## Windmaster (18. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hi,

habe seit ca. 4-5 Jahren die Scierra Tundra und kann auch nur gutes über die Hose berichten. Bisher gab es keine Probleme mit der Hose. Habe sie nach jeder Angeltour wenn ich wieder zu Hause war immer gut mit Wasser abgespült und auf einem Bügel im Keller hängen gehabt.

Ist eine schwarze Neoprenhose nicht sehr sonnenanziehend ? |kopfkrat Kann mir vorstellen das bei gutem sonnigen Wetter die Temperatur in der schwarzen Hose noch etwas mehr steigt als bei einer andersfarbigen. 


.


----------



## MichaelB (18. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Moin,

wenn ich hier lese, dass viele mit den ~60€ Hosen ca. vier Jahre gut bedient sind - ob eine 240€ Hose dann zwanzig Jahre hält... |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## maesox (18. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn ich hier lese, dass viele mit den ~60€ Hosen ca. vier Jahre gut bedient sind - ob eine 240€ Hose dann zwanzig Jahre hält... |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 




Gute Frage!!!!! Habe mir das auch überlegt und bin letzendlich zu dem Entschluß gekommen,daß ich mir lieber alle paar Jahre eine Wathose für 50-70€ hole.Sie muß ja nur funktional sein...sieht ja eh niemand wenn man im Wasser steht 


Glaube nicht daß bei mir eine "teure" um die 250€ länger gehalten hätte 

maesox


----------



## sunny (18. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Kann mich maesox nur anschließen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass eine teure Wathose so dermaßen länger hält. 

Genau aus diesem Grund werde ich mir auch nie so'ne richtig teure Watbüx zulegen.


----------



## angler0507 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Bei atmungsaktiven Wathosen sind höhere Preise sicher gerechtfertigt, steckt schliesslich bedeutend mehr Hichtech dahinter. Aber im Neopren-Bereich würde ich auch nie zu Simms und Co greifen. Ich wüsste nicht warum....


----------



## angler0507 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Bei atmungsaktiven Wathosen sind höhere Preise sicher gerechtfertigt, steckt schliesslich bedeutend mehr Hightech dahinter. Aber im Neopren-Bereich würde ich auch nie zu Simms und Co greifen. Ich wüsste nicht warum....


----------



## angler0507 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Uuups, sorry! #d


----------



## larsgerkens (18. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

ich fische seit oktober letzten jahres mit der crosswater von RT ( 5mm, Filzsohle), der händler verkaufte sie für 70 statt 120 Euro ... vor 2 wochen erstes Loch im schritt, sofort zum händler gefahren, problemloser umtausch.... er sagte bei 100 verkauften hosen käme eine zurück.. mal sehen wie lange sie diesmal hält.... sonst bin ich aber sehhr zufrieden mit dieser hose!!!
gruß und petri
lars


----------



## Hov-Micha (19. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Moin,

erste Büx vom "Angel-Aldi Moritz" snowbee, war was eng hat aber lange gehalten ( 6 Jahre ) dann ´ne Behr auch ok mit knapp 4 jahren und gez ´ne Ron Thompson....Driss, nach 1 Jahr heisst  2 week Mai, 1 week Nov u 2 weeks März fäddich |krach: 
Trotz spülen usw. :c  ok, wa´n Anjebot für 70 Takken, tendier jetzt zu Kinetic, hat jemand Erfahrungen??

TL
Micha


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hi!
Scheinen ja einige von euch gut klarzukommen mit Günstigen Büxen, beneidenswert.
Ich hab mir mal ne Gute gegönnt, weil ich sehr viel Verschleiss hatte.
Hab eine Shimano denke mal hat so 80 Euro gekostet gehabt 30 Tage angehabt = Schrott. Dann eine Seahawk 60 Euro 10 Tage angeln = Schrott. Zwei Kumpels von mir die Hausmarke von Schirmer so 50 Euro. Beide haben einmal umgetauscht, sehr kulant bei Schirmer. Die Neuen aber auch nach 10 Angeltagen Schrott. 
Deswegen jetzt die Scierra Tundra ist wirklich super hält wohl schon so 60 Angeltage. 
Wenn die mal platt ist denke ich kauf ich ne Simms. 
Das ewige Durchangeln von den Billigen ist mir auf Dauer zu teuer und zu stressig.
Vieleicht kauf ich aber auch gar keine Neopren mehr wieder.
Wüsste im Moment gar nicht ob ich die unbedingt brauche.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## BellyEnte (19. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Ich hab eine Wathose von Le'Chamau (Verzeit mir die vielleicht falsche schreibweise) ....  aber die ist echt der hit#6 !!! schon  ca. 10 Jahre alt aber pott dicht pudel warm:l, bin schon bei Minusgraden an der Ostsee mit dem Belly 3 Stunden draussen gewesen, gut war nicht gerade sauna aber ich konnte meine Füsse noch spüren!! Über den Preiss kann ich nichts sagen aber die soll schweine Teuer gewesen sein, und sollen immer noch teuer sein #c ich hab nen super sonder Preis dafür gezahlt 50 EURONEN :m:g|supergri|bla: 

BELLY ENTE


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Le Chameau ist schweineteuer, aber wohl Top Handarbeit.


----------



## BellyEnte (19. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

http://www.gummistiefelstore.de/le-chameau/watstiefel/sarine-herren-watgummihose-stiefel.html
lol hab nicht gedacht das die sooo sau teuer ist;+, hab den link eben durch Zufall im netz gefunden 

Greetz ENTE


----------



## Merlin66 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hallo @all,
Ich habe mal eine allgemeinere Frage zu Wathosen:
Warum sind an manchen Wathosen Filzsohlen und an anderen Gummisohlen. Für welche verschiedenen Einsatzfälle sind die verschiedenen Sohlenmaterialien gedacht?

Gruß Merlin


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Filzsohlen sind gut bei Sand/Steinen/Geröll.
Gummisohlen für Lehm/Matsch/Watt!
Wegen der Trittsicherheit (Rutschen).
Am besten sind getrennte Watschuhe mit Kombi Sohlen oder evt. Spikes.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Merlin66 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hallo Pikepauly, jetzt ist alles klar. Danke für die Info.  Gruß Merlin


----------



## pohlk (20. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

So, jetzt melde ich mich mal wieder.

Also ich war vorhin bei meinem Händler und der meinte, dass ich evtl. aufgrund meiner körperlichen Abmaße die Hosen sozusagen überstrecke. So dass das Material ermüdet.;+ ;+ |kopfkrat 
Das heißt nicht, dass ich 150 Kilo wiege. 
Die Hälfte trifft es wohl besser, bei 1,86m Körpergröße.

Aber mal im ernst, wenn ich mir eine Wathose kaufe, die finde ich mit 100€ nicht die billigste ist, dann sollte bzw kann oder darf man doch wohl erwarten das diese auch mindesten einige Jahre übersteht. Und es ist bei weitem nicht so, dass ich jeden Tag im Wasser stehe.

Was meint Ihr zu dieser These mit der Materialermüdung???
Ich halte das für nicht glaubhaft.


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (20. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Musst mal bei Askari luschern die haben gute


----------



## Dorschking (20. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



> pohlk
> So, jetzt melde ich mich mal wieder.
> 
> Also ich war vorhin bei meinem Händler und der meinte, dass ich evtl. aufgrund meiner körperlichen Abmaße die Hosen sozusagen überstrecke. So dass das Material ermüdet.;+ ;+ |kopfkrat
> ...


Ich bin 1,90m und bin noch schwerer als Du. Ich glaube nicht das es dort eine Materialermüdung gibt. Welche Schuhgröße hat du bei der Hose? Ich habe eine 46/47 und es kann vielleicht sein wenn Du kleine Füsse hast, dass die Hose dann eigentlich zu kurz für dich ist, denn desto kleiner die Schuhgröße ist desto weniger Material wurde auch verarbeitet und die Hose ist logischer weise überdehnt, aber ob dabei gleich Materialermüdung entsteht kann ich auch nicht wirklich beantworten. Das können bestimmt nur die Leute die diese Hosen herstellen oder die Hersteller selbst.


----------



## pohlk (20. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Schuhgröße 45 und für die Wathose nehme ich dann immer 46.


----------



## Dorschking (20. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Dann dürfte da eigentlich keine Materialermüdung auftreten ich hatte bisher noch kein Problem mit meiner Balzer Wathose und ein Kumpel von mir ist ein bisschen kleiner als ich und hat seine Hose jetzt das 6te Jahr und bis auf ein kleines Loch durch Eigenverschulden war gar nichts.


----------



## hans albers (20. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

moin ...

hab seit zwei jahren ne cormoran-wathose
(neopren)
und hält ....(damals 69,- ocken)

ist allerdings auch nicht im hardcore -dauereinsatz |supergri

greetz
hans


----------



## belle-hro (21. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Moin Watbüx-Träger.

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem den Vorgänger der Kinetic XAVIER Wader, 6mm Neopren. Die hat seit 2001 extrem gute Dienste geleistet. War damit waten und mit Belly unterwegs (keine Ahnung wie oft in den 6 Jahren |kopfkrat ) und nie kalte Füsse gehabt (auch im Winter nich :q ). Gab es damals mit Filzsohle, nu nich mehr. Heutiger Preis: 169,-- Euronen (bei Angel-Domäne)----> SEHR ZU EMPFEHLEN die Büx.

Hab mir allerdings vor kurzem die Kinetic Svalbard Wader 4,5 mm mit Füßlingen geholt, da ich mir ne atmungsaktive Simms Freestone günstig geschossen hab. Nu hab ich ein paar Watschuhe und dat ganze Jahr trockene Hosen :m 

Gruß
Belle


----------



## mot67 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

meine neoprenwathosen waren fast alle nach einer saison im schritt undicht. seahawk 2mal getauscht, 2mal schnell wieder undicht gewesen, ron thompson vorher 2mal das gleiche. 2 kumpel haben zu anfang der saison ihre behr-hosen(angebot letztes jahr) bei moritz wieder auf den tisch gelegt, meine werde ich erst nächste woche in estland wieder besteigen, ich hoffe, sie is nich auch wieder leck...
einer der beiden behr-opfer musste letzte woche nun wieder in seiner uralten(~10jahre?) comoran-hose angeln, das ding hält und hält und hält und war damals auch nicht teuer. die hose ist nur vernäht, keine klebestreifen innen und aussen. 
es ist mir unbegreiflich, warum es mit den neoprens immer soviel ärger gibt, wenn es anscheinend doch nicht so schwer ist, haltbare hosen herzustellen.
fast könnte einen das gefühl beschleichen, dass das extra so gemacht wird....
ich hab mir letztendlich auch ausgerechnet, dass ich mit 50-60 euro alle 2-3 jahre, inkl. 2mal umtauschen bestimmt billiger fahre, aber wer das 5. mal mit nassem beutel im kalten wasser stand, eventuell sogar im lang ersehnten urlaub ohne ersatzhose, der weiss, wie sehr es einen nerven kann.

ich bin auf atmungsaktiv umgestiegen und hoffe nun einfach, dass sich die investition auszahlt und mir erstmal ärger durch leckagen erspart bleibt.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Scheint aber ja auch Glücksfälle zugeben wo die "Günstigen" lange halten. Nicht das ich das nicht glaube, aber ich wunder mich son büschen über die Streuung bei den Dingern.
Seahawk war ganz schlimm und auch gar nicht mal so billig.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## muchti (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...hle&xploidID=40544d214682bd239026cda6ff32c88b

*dieses gute stück besitze i nun schon seit 5jahren...tolle hose und auch super bequem  *


----------



## angler0507 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



mot67 schrieb:


> meine werde ich erst nächste woche in estland wieder besteigen, ich hoffe, sie is nich auch wieder leck... aber wer das 5. mal mit nassem beutel im kalten wasser stand...


 
Also Entschuldigung! Ich bin zutiefst schockiert! Es ist zwar nicht mein Job, aber das melde ich doch rasch der Boardferkelfahndung, unglaublich, dieser Schweinskram hier teilweise!#d 
Verflucht... wem muss ich das nochmal petzen? Mal suchen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (24. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



mot67 schrieb:


> meine werde ich erst nächste woche in estland wieder besteigen



TATÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## pohlk (24. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Habe jetzt zum 3. mal ne RT + einen Tipp, wie ich den in die Wathose einsteigen soll.

Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, wie man da was falsch macht, aber ich werde es ja sehen.


----------



## Chrizzi (25. April 2007)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



pohlk schrieb:


> So, jetzt melde ich mich mal wieder.
> 
> Also ich war vorhin bei meinem Händler und der meinte, dass ich evtl. aufgrund meiner körperlichen Abmaße die Hosen sozusagen überstrecke. So dass das Material ermüdet.;+ ;+ |kopfkrat
> Das heißt nicht, dass ich 150 Kilo wiege.
> ...


 

Ich denke mal, das Neopren auch ermudet, bzw. ermüden kann.

Die alte Wathose (Neopren) war ein NoName Produkt (Stand GoFishing! drauf) hat aber in etwa 120€ gekostet.

Gut die ist nun auch ihre 3/4 Jahre alt, aber selbst nach dem Kleben von irgendwelchen Löchern, war beim Angeln schnell wieder ein paar neue vorhanden.
Bevorzugt waren die Löcher in der Kniegegend, im Schritt und im Stiefel (die konnte der Kleber aber nicht finden)... :m war immer ein Vergnügen im Wasser zu stehen. 

Eventuell war die Hose etwas zu kurz, zumindestens war für meine Göße (1,95-2,00) die Beine doch zu kurz, so dass der Schritt doch teilweise unter recht starker Belastung beim Laufen stand.

Die Simms hat im Gegensatz zur alten Wathose keine Nähte im Schritt. Simms bietet (fast) sämtliche Größen an, was bei langen Beinen recht vorteilhaft ist, wenn man dazu noch recht schlank ist - um so besser. Ich hatte im Laden auch eine von Kinetic an.. da hätte ich aber 3/4 mal reingepasst. Letzendlich hab ich mich dann doch für die Simms entschieden, da die echt schön zu tragen ist, sie passt, ist dicht (ging ich mal von aus - stimmt auch) und man auch recht klasse drin laufen konnte, wobei die Watschuhe da wohl mehr ausgemacht haben - aber es ist doch ein Unterschied ob die Hose schon Stiefel hat oder nicht. 
Das der Kram so teuer ist, fand ich schon ärgerlich, aber ich hoffe, dass ich möglichst lange dadran meine Freude habe und vorallem trockene Füße/Beine. 

Ich spüle die Hose/Schuhe/GravelGuards nach jedem Angeln in der Dusche einmal kurz mit Wasser ab und hänge die Hose am Bügel irgendwo auf, wo sie keine direkte Sonnestrahlung und großer Hitze ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## rainwear-shop.com (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hallo,

ich habe von den OCEAN-Neoprenwathosen schon etliche Dutzend verkauft - bisher ist keine wegen Loch wieder zurückgekommen. Nur die Kunden sind wiedergekommen (um andere Sachen zu bestellen).

Guchts Du hier:
http://www.rainwear-shop.com/produc....html&XTCsid=c5b272047d7dbdcc20135876035d9ce6


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Die hat verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit der Scierra Tundra und wäre für den Preis echt ein Schnapper!


----------



## Frühaufsteher (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich trage seit 5-6 Jahren ne 5mm Neopren von Behr mit ner Filzsohle (nur Salzwasser). Bisher null Probleme, Pflege gar keine. Nach dem Gebrauch wird sie einfach aufgehängt und gut ist.
> 
> Wenn die Hose mal den Geist aufgibt, weiß ich auch noch nicht, was ich mir dann zulege. Tendiere aber zur Kinetic Svalbard. Hab bisher nur gutes darüber gelesen.



Moin,
habe mir bereits 1999  die Behrhose direkt bei Behr bestellt.
Die erste Hose war gleich undicht und mußte getauscht werden.
Die zweite trage ich nun regelmäßig seit 8 Jahren und das Ding ist immer noch dicht.|supergri


----------



## Frostbeule (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Moin, ich habe auch schon einige Hosen durch, keine hielt länger als 1 Saison, Ron Thompson für 99 DM, 2x Seahawk, beide im Schritt undicht geworden. Dann 130 Euro investiert und mir die Ron Thompson Dakota gekauft,hält seit 3 Jahren,wird aber auch nach jedem angeltag mit Süsswasser abgespült.Noch ein Vorteil:Sie besitzt sehr hochwertige geräumige Gummistiefel, sehr gut gegen kalte Füsse. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.

Gruß Frostbeule#h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Ich habe die Ron Thompson Lagoon. Hat ne Filzsohle und ist sehr angenehm zu tragen und hält auch gut warm. leider ist die Tasche jedoch außen und nicht innen. Innen wär sie besser wegen Scheine und so was man da reintun kann


----------



## Dorschking (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Also ich habe heute gerade meine Kinetic Xavier bekommen. Hatte zuvor eine Balzer Neopren welche nach 1 1/2 Jahren kaputt ging und eine Spro die ganze 3 Monate gehalten hat.#c Hoffe es wird bei der jetzigen besser.


----------



## blinkerputzer (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Ich habe mir 1998 eine schwarze Seahawk of Scandinavia mit Filzsohle gekauft. Die Hose wurde ausschließlich im Salzwasser getragen, nicht übermäßig oft, aber regelmäßig.
Leider hatte ich im letzten Frühjahr den ersten Wassereinbruch zu verzeichnen,war aber bis dahin was die Dichtigkeit und Wärmedämmung angeht sehr zufrieden.
Benötige nun dringend eine neue Hose.
Nachdem ich nun alle Artikel gelesen habe,fällt mir die Entscheidung für ein neues Modell überhaupt nicht schwer|kopfkrat

Eine leichte Tendenz ist aber schon zu verzeichnen, werde spontan und nach Beratung durch meinen Händler entscheiden.

Euch allen ein dickes Petri Heil und trockene Klamotten #h

gruß "b"


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

@Blinkerputzer
Die Büx die der Shop hier hat, ist der Tundra so ähnlich das ich mal ganz einfach sage, die hat nur ne andere Farbe.


----------



## Aalsucher (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hallo Karsten,ich habe anfang letzten Jahres mit der ,,Mefojagd"erst angefangen.Meine erste Hose war eine Kombo mit Schuhen.Hier der Link:http://shop.angel-domaene.de/produc...nus-Pack-2--Wathose---Watschuh---G-rtel-.html  ich hoffe Du kannst damit was anfangen.Ich bin mit dem Kauf sehr zufrieden.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## blinkerputzer (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hi!

Wer kann mir eine Neoprenwathose mit Füßlingen und Watschuhen empfehlen?
Habe keine Lust im Urlaub morgens immer in eine feuchte Wathose einzusteigen, denn auch im kalten Wasser bildet sich in der Hose im Laufe des Tages eigentlich immer Kondenswasser und wenn dann noch die Sonne scheint wirds noch feuchter. 
Bin der Meinung,dass die Füßlinge, nach außen gekehrt, schneller trocknen als eine Wathose mit angeschweißten Stiefeln.

Würde mich freuen, die ein oder andere Meinung dazu zu hören!

Gruß "b"


----------



## franc555 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Moin,

entweder Simms oder die Bare Supra. Ich habe die letztere und bin sehr zufrieden:k. Die Bare fallen klein aus, also eine Nummer größer probieren.

Preise: Simms um 200 Euro, Bare (je nach Händler) um 250 Euro.

Gruß Frank|wavey:


----------



## Matze_saksa (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Habe eine Rapala Pro Wear 4mm seit einen 1 Jahr mußte ich einmal tauschen Ohne Probleme sofort eine neue bekommen.
Bin sonst sehr zufrieden.(399 dkr ca 50 euro)


----------



## Watfischer84 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

hab die scierra trundra mit füßlingen und bin begeistert. warum umkrempeln? hänge sie doch einfach an den trägern auf,so dass sie auslüften kann. dann isse am nächsten tag auch wieder trocken. #6


----------



## seatrout61 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Nach diversen Tauschaktionen von Billighosen blieb für mich  nur die Alternative entweder Qualitätsneopren oder fürs selbe Geld gleich ne komfortable Atmungsaktive.


----------



## Fastroller (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hi,

Scierra Tundra und fertisch ! ca. 140 Euronen

mehr geht nicht.


----------



## LarryHH (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hallo,
also ich benutze die Kinetic " Svalbard " (85 Eur) mit Füsslingen. Das mit den Füsslingen ist beim BB fahren super angenehm. Außer die Sache vom Parkplatz bis ins Wasser. Da hab ich mir Trekkingsandalen geholt (leider zu klein). Zum Watfischen hab ich Watschuhe von Hodgman"Wadelite/Filzsohle" (30 Eur vom Auktionshaus). Auch sehr angenehm. Auf jeden Fall besser als mit Gummistiefeln. Achso zur Hose... es scheuert nix, hält warm und trocken. Fazit: ich bin sehr zufrieden#6
Gruß Larry#h


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Ich habe seit 2 Jahren die braune von Dieter Eisele ( Sölvkrokken steht drauf ) und bin glücklich und zufrieden.
Hatte vorher ca. 6 x ne grau schwarze von "Seahawk" umgetauscht weil sie immer an der selben Stelle undicht war...Vorsicht bei dieser Hose !!


----------



## Horndorsch (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hallo,

bin auch ein zufriedener Kinetic Svalbard User.#6 Hab ich seit einem Jahr ca. 50mal an der Ostsee im Einsatz gehabt, bisher warm, bequem und ohne Probs. Schuhe: Extreme Felt, auch o.k.
Für insgesamt 130EUR zu empfehlen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## blinkerputzer (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hi.
@Watfischer84
Habe im Urlaub immer Probleme damit gehabt,die Hose bis zum nächsten Tag innen trocken zu bekommen. Wenn du ein F-haus oder ne F-wohnung hast,sind die Möglichkeiten leider begrenzt.
Ein wirklich ekliges Gefühl am nächsten Morgen in eine feuchte Wathose zu steigen, daher dachte ich jetzt an eine mit Füßlingen.

Habe viele gute Tipps "erlesen" und muß jetzt zusehen hier in HH nen Shop zu finden, der vernünftige Hosen/Schuhe verkauft.

Gruß "b"


----------



## pohlk (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Und meine mittlerweile 4, Ron Thompson hat mir letztens wieder gezeigt was ich von ihr halten kann. Nichts! Undicht im Schritt, also muss ich wirklich mal mit meinem Händler sprechen


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Bisher mit leider noch *Keiner*!!! #d:c


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Habe mir vo 10 Jahren eine gekauft. Hatte damals keine Ahnung, das die Probleme bereiten können. Aber ich habe auch keine mit meiner bekommen. Kann den Namen aber leider nicht einstellen, da sie keinen hat. Aber gekauft habe ich sie im angelsorium in Lübeck.


----------



## zesch (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Ron Thompson,

alles andere hat bisher bei mir aufgegeben....

Gruß
zesch


----------



## fischlandmefo (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Moin,Moin Ich besitze seit 2002 eine Dänische Vikking Rubber,die soll laut Verkäufer aus 6mm dickem Neopren sein und hat Stiefel mit Filzsohle. Und was soll ich sagen, nach vielen harten Einsätzen ,das Ding ist ein Glücksgriff no Problems. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so!!! Damals hatte ich noch keinen Schimmer was da gut wäre! Ich würde mir das Teil immer wieder kaufen! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## htp55 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hallo,
habe z.Z. noch die Scierra Tundra, welche aber nach ca. 25 Einsätzen (trotz guter Pflege mit Leitungswasser etc.) erste kleine Leckagen zeigt. Viele meiner Angelkumpels haben das gleiche Modell und bei ca. 70 % traten nach einiger Zeit auch Wassereinbrüche auf, die anderen sind angeblich immer noch dicht. Ob es bei Scierra so etwas wie Montagsprodukte gibt ????
Für die nächste Hose werde ich wohl tiefer in die Tasche greifen und mir eine gönnen, die von einer spezialisierten Watbuchsenfirma hergestellt worden ist. 
1. Wahl wäre 'ne Bare
2. Wahl eine Simms

Bei der Simms bin ich mir aber unsicher, ob 3 mm Neopren nicht zu wenig ist ?

Bei den Dingern kann man (fast) sicher sein, dass man lange Zeit trocken bleibt (falls nicht, sind die Hersteller sehr kulant).  Wenn man, wie ich, einige hundert Kilometer von der Küste weg wohnt ist es ärgerlich, am ersten Angeltag festzustellen, dass der Schritt feucht wird, obwohl die Blasenfunktion einwandfrei ist und auch keine außerordentliche sexuelle Erregung vorlag. Und immer 'ne Ersatzwathose einpacken ist  auch unbefriedigend.


----------



## Windmaster (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Moin,

ich habe die Scierra Tundra auch schon einige Jahre und sie ist wirklich immer noch top #6 Hatte vorher eine Ron Thompson mit Stiefel und die war nach ca. 15 Einsätzen in der Ostsee im Schritt undicht. Hoffe das es auch wirklich an der Wathose lag 

Naja, hab mir dann in Kalles Angelshop nach langer und guter Beratung die Tundra mit Füsslingen gekauft. Ich glaub ich hab sie mittlerweile schon 5 Jahre....
Könnte mir auch nie wieder vorstellen mit einer Wathose mit Stiefeln zu fischen. 

Zu der Simms Hose in 3mm Stärke müsstest Do sonst mal sundvogel Fragen, der kann Dir dazu was aus der Praxis sagen. Bei meiner Beratung damals war auch eine Bare Hose in 3mm zur Auswahl, jedoch kam es von der Größe her nicht so hin. Die haben auf jedenfall von innen eine Beschichtung aus ...|kopfkrat.... und sollen genauso warm halten und sind dabei etwas bequemer.


gruß windmaster


----------



## blinkerputzer (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hallo.

Habe mich nach langem Hin und Her, dem Lesen vieler Meinungen hier und etlichen Anproben entschlossen eine Simms zu kaufen.
Nach Auskunft des Verkäufers sollen die 3mm ausreichend sein.
Na, vielleicht kommt ja noch die ein oder andere qualifizierte Meinung dazu.

gruß "b"


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Tja, die Simmshose ist ausgesprochen gut, vor allem weil es sie in sehr vielen verschiedenen Größe gibt. Die 3mm reichen völlig aus. Du brauchst zusätzlich Gravelguards. Ich trage mittlerweile nur noch Atmungsaktiv, weil das doch wesentlich komfortabler und mit entsprechender Unterkleidung genauso warm ist.

Uli


----------



## donlotis (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hallo, habe mir für die kommenden Saison(s) eine neue Hose zugelegt. Nachdem mir die Cormoran ('Team Fishing') vier Jahre lang sehr treue Dienste geleistet hat, waren nun die (Gummi-)Sohlen von Steinen/Muscheln zerschnitten und undicht.
Nun ist es nun die DAM Wathose mit Filzsohlen geworden, bald kommt sie zum ersten Hardcore-Einsatz. #6
Bisher war wenig über die Hose zu lesen, weder besonders positives noch besonders negatives. Kann ja ein gutes Zeichen sein, das sich so wenige beschweren... oder? |rolleyes
Werde über meine ersten Erfahrungen berichten...!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## blinkerputzer (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Sorry,

aber was sind "Gravelguards"?

Gruß "b"


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Das sind so Teile die man um Hose und Stiefel macht, damit kein Dreck in die Stiefel kommt.

Gravel - Kies, Geröll, Sand      Guard - Wächter

Bei vielen Hosen sind die schon dran, bei der Simms eben nicht.


----------



## donlotis (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



blinkerputzer schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> aber was sind "Gravelguards"?
> 
> Gruß "b"



Kannte ich auch noch nicht. Brauche ich auch nicht... Vollneopren-User!

Hier mal ein Bild davon:













Gruß donlotis


----------



## blinkerputzer (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hi.

Schönen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Das der Sand in den Schuhen zu einem Problem werden könnte, habe ich auch schon gehört.

Vielleicht kann man die Füßlinge mit einer dünnen Socke schützen?

Werde mir trotzdem ne Hose mit Füßlingen holen. Finde ich einfach praktischer. Bin nur gespannt, ob der relativ hohe Preis gerechtfertigt ist.

Gruß "b"


----------



## donlotis (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



blinkerputzer schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man die Füßlinge mit einer dünnen Socke schützen?



Das wird kaum klappen, der feine Sand dringt überall hin und reibt dan! Da muss man schon mit Gummi- oder Neoprenschützern ran.



			
				blinkerputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mir trotzdem ne Hose mit Füßlingen holen. Finde ich einfach praktischer. Bin nur gespannt, ob der relativ hohe Preis gerechtfertigt ist.



Ich auch.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

ich habe auch die simms hose (post 76) incl. gravelguards... schuhe von kinetic!
bin sehr zufrieden mit der zusammenstellung, die schuhe sind schön leicht und halten auch etwas aus!


----------



## Schutenpiet (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das sind so Teile die man um Hose und Stiefel macht, damit kein Dreck in die Stiefel kommt.
> 
> Gravel - Kies, Geröll, Sand      Guard - Wächter
> 
> Bei vielen Hosen sind die schon dran, bei der Simms eben nicht.



Stimmt nicht ganz, trage selbst die G3 von Simms, die hat Gravelguards, sogar mit Haken, um sie an der Schnürung der Watschuhe zu fixieren

Peter


----------



## MefoProf (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Moin,

ich habe jetzt seit ca 1,5 Jahren die Kinetic Arctic, voll Neopren in 5 mm und mit Filzsohle in Gebrauch. Bis jetzt ist sie noch dicht und ich hoffe, das bleibt auch noch eine Weile so. 
Meine Wathosen werden ziemlich stark beansprucht, da ich viel fische und dazu noch häufig mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin.

Ein Nachteil der Hose ist allerdings, dass sie keine Taschen hat


----------



## Windmaster (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz, trage selbst die G3 von Simms, die hat Gravelguards, sogar mit Haken, um sie an der Schnürung der Watschuhe zu fixieren
> 
> Peter


 

Moin,


Da hast Du natürlich recht, aber es geht hier ja auch um die Neoprenhose und nicht um die G3....#h




gruß windmaster


----------



## Schutenpiet (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Da hast Du natürlich recht, aber es geht hier ja auch um die Neoprenhose und nicht um die G3....#h
> ...



|rotwerden  .. hast recht, nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil


Peter


----------



## larsgerkens (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

ich habe jetzt in 1,5 jahren meine dritte Rt crosswater!!! .. jedesmal an derselben stelle im schritt undicht geworden!!! mal sehen wie lange es diesmal hält!!


----------



## bossi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Ich hab seit 2 Jahren eine von cormoran(fishing team)
hab bis jetzt keine probleme damit gehabt.|rolleyes
Hab mir aber jetzt eine von simms bestelt.die Freestone2 mit denn schuhen dazu bei brinkhoff für 315€ 

Gruß Benni:vik:
Danke Tim für denn Tip glaube damit bin ich auf einem gutem weg


----------



## aesche100 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Ron Thompsson Dakota. Erste ging nach 2 Jahren und 2 Monaten kaputt. Zweite hält jetzt schon 2,5 Jahre. Bin wirklich oft los und nach unzähligen anderen Wathosen ist sie mit Abstand am haltbarsten.|rolleyes


----------



## donlotis (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt in 1,5 jahren meine dritte Rt crosswater!!! .. jedesmal an derselben stelle im schritt undicht geworden!!! mal sehen wie lange es diesmal hält!!



Hallo, also ich hätte da spätestens nach der zweiten Enttäuschung die Marke gewechselt!! #c

Gruß donlotis


----------



## peter II (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

ron thompsen ( oder so) ist schrott
xmal umgetauscht dauernd defekt und die Stiefel eine Qual für die Füsse....

habe mir wieder die gekauft die auch schon vor 15 jahren gut war Viking aus Dänemark ( glaube ich) nd die Probleme sind vorbei !


----------



## fischlandmefo (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



peter II schrieb:


> ron thompsen ( oder so) ist schrott
> xmal umgetauscht dauernd defekt und die Stiefel eine Qual für die Füsse....
> 
> habe mir wieder die gekauft die auch schon vor 15 jahren gut war Viking aus Dänemark ( glaube ich) nd die Probleme sind vorbei !


Moin,Moin sag ich doch ,Viking Rubber die hab ich seit 2002 im harten Einsatz und sie ist immernoch top!!! Die würde ich mir immer wieder kaufen!!!Die soll laut Verkäufer aus 6mm dickem Neopren sein,das hab ich bei noch keinem anderen Hersteller gesehen.Also wer an sowas rankommt unbedingt kaufen,kann ich auch nur empfehlen!!! Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen das ich sie jedes mal nach dem Einsatz mit Leitungswasser spüle, und beim anziehen darauf achte das ich da nicht wie  wild  an den Hosenbeinen  ziehe sondern am Stiefelschaft!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## ~JoJo~ (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Die Viking habe ich auch seit 2 Wochen und bin, auch was den bequemen Sitz angeht, sehr zufrieden. Dat Neopren ist auch irgendwie weicher als von der RT #h


----------



## Windmaster (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt in 1,5 jahren meine dritte Rt crosswater!!! .. jedesmal an derselben stelle im schritt undicht geworden!!! mal sehen wie lange es diesmal hält!!


 

Würde mal so 0,5 Jahre vermuten |supergri
Ich hätte mich aber auch nach der 2 Hose für eine andere entschieden. Vielleicht hast Du aber auch diesmal eine aus einer anderen Serie und sie hält Deinen Schritt schön trocken.



gruß windmaster


----------



## larsgerkens (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

wir werden sehen  ...
aber alle halbe jahr ne neue waathose hat auch was


----------



## sunny (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt in 1,5 jahren meine dritte Rt crosswater!!! .. jedesmal an derselben stelle im schritt undicht geworden!!! mal sehen wie lange es diesmal hält!!



Vielleicht solltest du mal die Marke wechseln . Das würde mir ja, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, auf die Eier gehen :q.


----------



## blinkerputzer (31. März 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hi.

Habe mir die Simms mit separaten Stiefeln geholt und konnte sie jetzt 1 Woche auf Fünen testen.
Hat meine Erwartungen voll erfüllt. Sie war am nächsten Morgen sowohl außen als auch innen trocken, so dass ich morgens nicht in eine "feuchte" Hose steigen musste.
Der Tragekomfort ist einfach hervorragend. Ich hatte einen viel besseren Stand im Wasser als bei meiner alten Wathose mit angeschweißten Stiefeln.
Hoffentlich hält auch die Tragedauer das, was mir der relativ hohe Preis versprochen hat.

Petri Heil

"b"


----------



## Flala - Flifi (1. April 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Moin!
Ich bin gerade mal wieder drei Tage mit nassem Ar.... rumgelaufen, und zwar in einer Büx von "Grauvell" mit Füßlingen.:v
Die werde ich jetzt innerhalb von 6 Monaten ein zweites Mal zurückschicken und mir ein anderes Modell zulegen.
Diese Hose ist so miserabel verarbeitet, dass ständig irgendwelche Nähte undicht werden, zum Schluß hatte ich Wassereinbruch an zwei Stellen im Schritt und in beiden Füßlingen!|gr:
Ich kann von der "Grauvell" nur abraten und habe von einem Leidensgenossen das gleiche gehört.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## PetriHelix (2. April 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Hi,

wie kann man eigentlich am besten testen ob eine Wathose (Neopren) dicht ist? 

Grund ist folgender:
Ich habe mir (glaube 2005) eine Aqua`Z Hose gekauft (für ein Forentreffen hier vom AB im hohen Norden). Diese hatte ich dann auch in dieser Woche an und seitdem liegt die Hose im Keller. Da ich sie nicht mehr benötige werde ich diese wohl verkaufen. Ich möchte aber vorher testen ob sie noch dicht ist (damals war sie es).

Kann man dort irgendwie Wasser einfüllen und gucken obs irgendwo raus kommt?


----------



## Rosi (2. April 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe mir (glaube 2005) eine Aqua`Z Hose gekauft (für ein Forentreffen hier vom AB im hohen Norden). Diese hatte ich dann auch in dieser Woche an und seitdem liegt die Hose im Keller. Da ich sie nicht mehr benötige werde ich diese wohl verkaufen.



helix, sag mal im ernst. du kaufst dir ne wathose für ein forentreffen? die jetzt im keller versauert. 
ich frag mal unschuldig nach, vielleicht hab ich dich ja nicht richtig verstanden.#c


----------



## PetriHelix (3. April 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*



Rosi schrieb:


> helix, sag mal im ernst. du kaufst dir ne wathose für ein forentreffen? die jetzt im keller versauert.
> ich frag mal unschuldig nach, vielleicht hab ich dich ja nicht richtig verstanden.#c




Ja genau so ist das ... und nicht nur das. Ich habe auch noch eine komplette Multiausrüstung (Penn irgendwas mit einer ABU Multi + Pilker) zuhause liegen die seitdem dort rum liegt / steht.

Das Forentreffen war nur am Wochenende, aber ich war eine ganze Woche dort. Von daher war die Anschaffung für 1 Woche Angelurlaub. Eine Wathose kann man halt schlecht leihen und ich brauchte eine. Das Multi-Pilker-Angeln vom Boot hat mir keinen Spaß gemacht und die Wathose kann ich sonst nirgendwo gebrauchen. Zu der Zeit wusste ich aber auch noch nicht das ich mich zu 100% auf das Vertikalangeln auf Zander spezialisieren würde. Und da ich auch nicht gerade in Küstennähe wohne könnte ich mich mit der Hose bestenfalls in den Gartenteich setzen.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (7. April 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Moin!
Ich habe als Ersatz für meine undichte "Grauvell" (siehe Posting #102) jetzt von dem Fachhändler (ein Onlineshop mit Laden in Bremen) als Ersatz ohne Aufpreis eine Scierra Tundra zugeschickt bekommen#6. Das finde ich ausgesprochen fair und kulant. Ich hoffe nur, die Hose hält jetzt deutlich länger durch als zweimal Fischen!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## pohlk (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Von der Scierra Tundra habe ich bisher nur gutes gehört und gelesen.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen


----------



## Pikepauly (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Die Tundra ist top!

Viel Spass damit.


----------



## ManniS (8. April 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

Ich habe seit 2 Jahren ein scharze Neoprenhose von Go fishing. Sie hat Stiefel mit Filzsohle und bisher gab es keine Probleme. Die Hose hat mich vor 2 Jahren 50 Euro gekostet. Gab es bei Ebay und war neu.


----------



## Rosi (9. April 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen neoprenwathosen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht???*

meine hat 4 jahre gehalten, es war eine von behr. ich habe mir gerade eine neue gekauft, eine ähnliche von selber firma. das hat einen einfachen grund, dort stimmt das verhältnis von stiefelgröße, beinlänge und oberweite.
bei anderen firmen sind entweder die beine zu lang, oder die stiefel zu groß. (hat sie nun 4 oder 5mm neopren?) das kommt von der aufregenden anprobe:q


----------

